# Washable paint on walls



## MeeshEd45 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am kind of new at this but here goes: Not sure why this has happened but a few years ago my husband painted our living room and dining room walls with washable, scrubable paint. I put a little water on a rag and the paint just comes right off. I want to paint over these walls but am not sure if I will need to sand or just priming before painting. Thanks.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Ive never heard of washable paint before. Crayola makes it for kids, but i wouldnt paint a wall with it. If it wipes off with water then wash it all of. DO NOT paint over it. After it is off, prime then paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Many paints have touted the washable/ scrubbable line. few live up to it. 
Ben Moore's Aura is one that does, but it is at a premium price. 
Also dark colors are the worst offenders because there is such a high percentage of colorant to resin, and it is the resin that gives the paint strength.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A good paint film should be washable to some extent. Even the lower end box store brands tout such capabilities though and it is not going to happen at all with them. The high end anti-graffiti finishes are rather amazing but outrageously expensive. 

Any paint film is only as good as the bond and adhesion it has with what is under it so be sure and use nice primers appropriate to the situation. You can get latex to cover oil but without a bonding primer first paint will not stick. What you are describing sounds in part like there was no primer. Could also be a layer over semi-gloss or something that was not prepped and primed?

In your situation? If the paint is coming off completely when you wash it I would take the time and just take it all off. Weird though. 

I would skim coat any obvious flaking or peeling sections if that is the issue. 

Then nice primer coat and two coats of finish. Never buy fresh seafood in summer off a roadside truck with Oklahoma plates. Never buy paint from a box store.


----------



## MeeshEd45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks. I will give that a try. It is really weird because i can just wipe it lightly and the paint comes off on the rag. I will try to wash it down and then use a good primer. I will talk to the local paint store to see what they have to offer. I was hoping that I didn't have to sand everything....


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If pigment is coming off- not paint flaking off, you don't need to wash it down. Or skim. 
That would not be a bonding problem, its just the resin is not locking onto the tint- usually a sign of a cheap paint. 
What was it, BTW?

If you want to be really sure, prime with a clear sealer called Gardz, then repaint with good stuff. But probably just repaint with a quality product should do it.


----------



## MeeshEd45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I may try the sealer and then repaint. I just want to wait until all the rain is done so I can open the windows. Maybe next weekend will be nice. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Because your paints' finish is "coming off with a rag"....

Read Brush's post.
Then read it AGAIN...

Yes...definitely use a quality paint!! Preferable a Eggshell or Satin sheen.
2 coats of good paint over Zinsser's Gardz primer, and you'll be able to use a scrub-brush on the wall:thumbup:!

>>> AFTER A MONTH of curing though....:whistling2:!!!

Faron


----------

